# Christmas Craft Fair



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

:shrug: Looking for some help I've decided to do a craft fair the 3rd week in Nov.I :help: asked back along time ago for ideas but my computer died and lost everything with electrical problems so I'm repeating myself again. I'm open for easy craft ideas that would sell and a price. I thought I would make some 1/2 aprons what do you think? Thanks Brenda


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Here are a couple of ideas along with half aprons:

~Hanging dish towels
~Crocheted dishcloths or potholders
~Handmade Felt Ornaments
~Cocoa Cones (Wilton cake decorating bags filled with cocoa mix and mini-marshmallows)
~Book thongs (or bookmarks) made with cords, beads and charms
~One of the gals at our church makes book covers. She is a quilter and sews fabric to cover binders. for recipe books. Just a thought 
~Homemade Bath Salts (I have a recipe for a Milk Bath that is super easy if you want)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Half aprons would be nice. A couple of full aprons for little girls would work, too, as would a masculine theme. In the kitchen theme, potholders of various kinds (single hand, double). Also, a few things for pure decoration, like a wooden spoon with cinamon sticks tied to it with raffia.


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

thefarm said:


> :shrug: Looking for some help I've decided to do a craft fair the 3rd week in Nov.I :help: asked back along time ago for ideas but my computer died and lost everything with electrical problems so I'm repeating myself again. I'm open for easy craft ideas that would sell and a price. I thought I would make some 1/2 aprons what do you think? Thanks Brenda


Those are very nice ideas I just hope I will have enough time to do alittle of everything.


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

Maura said:


> Half aprons would be nice. A couple of full aprons for little girls would work, too, as would a masculine theme. In the kitchen theme, potholders of various kinds (single hand, double). Also, a few things for pure decoration, like a wooden spoon with cinamon sticks tied to it with raffia.


Do you mean like a cooking wooden spoon? How much would I ask for something like that? I have no idea what to even ask for prices... Thanks Brenda


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yea, like a wooden spoon. I've seen them, and I think what you charge will depend on the income of your customers and how much stuff you put on. You could also make a few with the white plastic spoons. You could use cinnamon sticks, dried flowers, cookie cutters, any little thing you can think of.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

My sister has a friend who takes a dish towel, pot holder and dish rag and makes angels out of them. They sell well. I have made the lighted potpourri jars in the past, gifts in a jar and quilted books for kids. Also, I took holiday material and made bags out of it and then in ziploc bags I put what I called Santa's trail mix. It was coconut, m & m's, chocolate chips, etc. and then put the ziploc bags into the sewn bags and tie with ribbon, attach a card that says Santa's trail mix.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

A fun gift to make is a marshmallow gun. I've sold out of these every time I made them. I think the adults have more fun with these then the kids they buy them for.  

There are even websites that people are selling them on, a few folks even sell them on eBay.

How to..............................
http://www.instructables.com/id/Create-a-Long-Range-Marshmallow-Rifle/?relatedLink

Edited to add............... it helps to have a youngster in your booth using one, draws a crowd (and what seller doesn't like a crowd? ) they may even buy other things while there.


.


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

CraftyDiva said:


> A fun gift to make is a marshmallow gun. I've sold out of these every time I made them. I think the adults have more fun with these then the kids they buy them for.
> 
> There are even websites that people are selling them on, a few folks even sell them on eBay.
> 
> ...


Never heard of this it sure is different thank you!


----------



## autumnbloom (Jan 28, 2007)

going off of my favorites craft list here.... 

~oven mitts/hot pads
~dish cloths
~dish towels
~diapers and wipes for dolls
~cloth dolls
~doll clothes
~doll sling
~scarves, mittens, wrist-warmers, hats and beanies for winter (crochet/knitted)
~purses
~coffee mug cozy (crochet/knitted or sewn with batting in the middle layer for insulation)
~fabric shopping bags
~baby booties
~bibs
~knitted socks
~slippers
~water-bottle slinger (crocheted - it has a strap that goes over your shoulder and is a pocket that fits a water bottle)
~prayer shawls
~crocheted necklaces
~scrunchies
~technology cozies (for cells / ipods / etc)
~legwarmers
~iron-on shirts (print your own iron-on designs on iron-on paper)
~doll quilts (these can be for actual dolls, or to hang on a wall)
~sachets
~toys made out of socks (puppets, stuffed animals, etc)
~catnip toys
~home-baked doggie treats
~PJ pants
~bloomers & old fashioned nightgowns
~change purses
~tissue holders for your purse
~stationary (cards / postcards / paper / envies)
~beaded jewelry
~painted signs on 1x4's (rustic looking... like "country home" or "always kiss me goodnight" )
~bath products (milk bath, bath salts, bath bombs, bubble bath, salt scrub, etc)
~blocks made from tree limbs (natural shape - just sliced evenly so they stack)
~decorated hair clips (boutique style)
~check the thrift store for old cookie sheets, and make magnets. Attach a hanger to the back and maybe even paint the front with chalkboard paint.. .instant magnetic message board great for any kitchy kitchen
~books of coupons (such as "back rub" "dishes" etc... that people can purchase and give to family members / friends /etc) 
~make a planner with your computer and pretty scrapbook paper
~beeswax candles
~orange and clove pomanders (poke cloves into the skin of oranges and let dry - hang with a ribbon tied around the orange - very pretty and smells amazing)
~ornaments
~make a mobile
~make unique journals from bingo cards or old books for the covers
~make felt activity boards

hope that helps some


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

*WOW thats a list thanks any patterns to go with that? Thanks Brenda*


----------

